# Original owner numbers matching 67 GTO



## kuchinski67 (May 13, 2014)

Hello, I'm a new member to the site and wanted to introduce myself. I'm here because my grandfather is an original owner to a numbers matching 67 gto 400BB 4-speed that has been sitting in his garage for 30+ years. He is handing it down to my dad who is looking to restore it, probably just get it running first though. My question is what steps should be taken to get it running? What should be replaced on a car that has been sitting for 30 years? Any help would be appreciated, as we're looking to pull it out of the garage this summer and get it back on the road. Attached are images as it sits now... and for the past 30 years...


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

step 1: get rid of all those boxes!
new spark plugs, fuel filter, fresh gas in the tank, new air filter, new battery, change oil, oil filter. I would see if the engine turns over by hand, prime the carb and see if she will start and run.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

As above but pull all the plugs and squirt a little trans fluid in the cylinders before you try to turn the engine over by hand. Don't rush this. 

I would also recommend pulling the gas tank and have it boiled out before just throwing gas in there. If there is rust and dirt in the tank and it gets sucked up and run through the fuel system debris could get up to the carb which is no good. 

Hook a battery up and check all electrical systems for function. There could be rodent damage to the wiring so you'll be checking for shorts.....have a fire extinguisher on hand. 

What a great family heirloom! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

"Alky" hit the nail on the head ....DON'T RUSH THIS. By taking your time you will avoid additional problems created by being in a hurry to get it running. Also add new belts to the list of parts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What these guys said. No rushing! I see you're in CA....whereabouts? Good luck with the trunk, roof, and hood. I hope they're not caved in from being used as a shelving system! And thank goodness this car is going to see the light of day again. Many do not.


----------



## kuchinski67 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I will definitely look into getting the tank boiled before putting fresh gas in and firing it up. 

I will keep the progress posted. Looking to dig the car out in the next couple months. 

If there are any links or restoration builds that you recommend please post. This is mine and my fathers first resto and could use all the help. 

Im out of Newport Beach but the car lives in Covina.


----------



## kuchinski67 (May 13, 2014)

What's a good parts store to buy OEM parts... hoses, belts, fuel system, etc.?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

AMES performance is a favorite of mine. OPG is in your backyard, but is the most expensive and usually not as high quality.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

In addition to everything above, replace everything that is made of rubber that has fluids or vacuum. There are rubber hoses at each end of the fuel lines, may wan't to change the sock on the gas tank sending unit while you have the tank out. Before you hit the road, go through the brake system, and replace the fluid (brake fluid adsorbs water). Check the metal brake and full lines for leaks. Agree that Ames is good, as well as Performance years, stay away from Year One, way expensive. FWI, Pontiac engines are not refered to as big block or small block (also the distributer runs CCW).


----------



## kuchinski67 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up 68GTO! All good info... I'm new to the pontiac world and didn't know about the bb/sb. Also, what is CCW? 

Personally Im a chevy guy and the attached image is my baby that I've been working on the past year. Looking to turn it into a track monster so I can rip on these modern super cars.


----------



## kuchinski67 (May 13, 2014)

Ahh... counter clockwise


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, follow what these guys said, take your time and be safe. When my car was found 4 years ago it looked exactly like that only in a carport since 76'. Theres a link at the bottom of the page to pics of the whole body on restoration process. Also check and make sure nothing has nested in the tailpipes before firing it up.


----------



## kuchinski67 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the link... and nice build btw!


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I have always had good luck with Marvel Mystery oil and adding it to the cylinders on engines that have sat for long periods of time,you can add it as your doing all the other little things, giving it a chance to work before you try to turn it over, but to each his own. You may also want to check the radiator, and it's contents, and give it a flush, along with check the condition of the hoses, rubber gas lines,belts etc. Along with what everyone else said. Cars sitting that long seem to go to hell quick, and mice just love to raise hell with them. Check everything!!! The best advice you have gotten here so far, go slow, and take your time, think about everything! TWICE!!


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

What these guys said. All good stuff. You also will most likely need a transmission rebuild. Mine sat for 30+ years and when I got it out in the open the transmission seals were toast! clogging the filters and stopping the car from going. When you have it rebuilt, put a shift kit in it. You won't regret it. Good luck.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Replace EVERYTHING in the braking system at the wheels and under the car as well as the master cylinder. The hoses and lines are 47-8yrs old, the calipers (if it's disc) and the wheel cylinders use rubber to seal the pressures that save lives. Flex lines too at each front wheel and on top of the rear axle. In CA you might have a chance at the wheel parts being ok to rebuild, but if you can score new I would. The rest above is good advice. Don't be too broken hearted if the radiator fins are like dust. It happens often and sometimes worse with little or no antifreeze used. The rusty chrome on the rear bumper prompted this reply focused on the brakes more than the rest. You might be lucky if it even rolls (!).


----------

